# Basic terrestrial enclosure advices



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

So I'm doing this series of videos for beginners that in short and basic format gives most important informations. I previously made the one about tarantulas as pet in general and what can and can't person expect from it, and the second one was about beginner species.
Now I bring you third instalment, this one is about, as the title says, enclosures. 
Feel free to comment if you think I missed some important information, I can add it in later videos ^^

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

That is a really great vid, nicely done with the background vids showing in the corners.  I am not that technic hehe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

And what about my spider drawing? I think, that is where I really shine :'D

BTW, what are you using to edit videos?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jul 1, 2016)

petkokc said:


> And what about my spider drawing? I think, that is where I really shine :'D
> 
> BTW, what are you using to edit videos?


You should consider switching careers. Art seems to be your secret destiny . 
For Videoedeting I always liked Sony Vegas Pro.


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

I use Vegas too ^^


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

petkokc said:


> And what about my spider drawing? I think, that is where I really shine :'D
> 
> BTW, what are you using to edit videos?



Haha. Splendid drawings  you should go for the world record. Hehe just joking, my drawings on that hand are bad, looks like a 5 year old did it

I just use you tube editor. That`s simple and easy to use. Works just fine with my bad technique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

Get sony vegas and watch few tutorials, it is super easy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

To be honest when I read about you making videos for beginners, I thought, but EulersK already did that, why do another one? But then I thought, the more correct videos, the more correct info is out there 
So, well done, love the art!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> To be honest when I read about you making videos for beginners, I thought, but EulersK already did that, why do another one? But then I thought, the more correct videos, the more correct info is out there
> So, well done, love the art!


I started this series 5 months ago, he uploaded his first video 2 months ago 
I'm just slacking too much not recording faster xD
But yes, with more videos with correct info there is, there's greater chance that beginners will stumble across one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

It also makes for an easy reference to give here to new people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, especially once there is the full series with all the information their need in one place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 1, 2016)

petkokc said:


> And what about my spider drawing? I think, that is where I really shine :'D


I liked your drawings! They are more helpful than you realize.
Great video, very informative and straight forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree that the more people making videos with good information - the better. I use YouTube a lot for tarantula resources, mostly to see people working with certain species to get an idea of their speed and defensiveness, and I go through a lot of bad ones before I see a good one.
When I searched on 'Lasiodora difficilis temperament' I had to go through a number of videos where people were purposely aggravating them before I came across one where someone was just doing a bit of maintenance in their enclosure.
If there are more good videos out there - more people will encounter them when doing random searches.


----------



## petkokc (Jul 1, 2016)

Ye, there are plenty of "trash" videos on youtube :/

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## viper69 (Jul 1, 2016)

@petkokc  Another great video man, keep it up. I love when you show the CD case containers! I think you provide excellent information. @EulersK the pressure is on!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 2, 2016)

When OP and EulersK finish their series, the videos should be in a sticky in the beginnersinfo thread.


----------



## EulersK (Jul 2, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @petkokc  Another great video man, keep it up. I love when you show the CD case containers! I think you provide excellent information. @EulersK the pressure is on!!


Nah man, I can never compete with that accent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## louise f (Jul 2, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Nah man, I can never compete with that accent.


LMAO. You are right about the accent, but maybe if you took some lessons in speaking euroland language it will work. Hahaha Noo no i dont think it will work so good.
Damn it you`re so doomed... Hehe just joking.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 2, 2016)

Great video!  Very helpful. Much better than the advice I got at the pet store.


----------



## mistertim (Jul 2, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I agree that the more people making videos with good information - the better. I use YouTube a lot for tarantula resources, mostly to see people working with certain species to get an idea of their speed and defensiveness, and I go through a lot of bad ones before I see a good one.
> When I searched on 'Lasiodora difficilis temperament' I had to go through a number of videos where people were purposely aggravating them before I came across one where someone was just doing a bit of maintenance in their enclosure.
> If there are more good videos out there - more people will encounter them when doing random searches.


Yeah going through videos on youtube looking for good info can be incredibly irking because you have to wade through some that are obviously done by complete imbeciles or sadists who just enjoy stressing or aggravating their tarantulas to look "cool" or because they simply don't know any better. Sometimes I wish I could reach through the screen and slap them. I actually tried once, but it just ended with me needing a new laptop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## petkokc (Jul 2, 2016)

Ah the accent! If I could only get rid of it xD
Also, you guys have no idea about the hard time I have with recording these videos. When it to comes to understanding englis, it is like listening to my own language. When it comes to writing, I struggle and need to constantly check for spelling and my grammar is "meh". But actual speaking is a whole another world. The only time I'm speaking english is when I record this videos. So it takes a lot of repeating of the same sentences until I got them, and even then I still pronounce something wrong that I notice while editing. 
That is actually the main reason why my videos are really short with only most important info. :'D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 2, 2016)

petkokc said:


> Ah the accent! If I could only get rid of it xD
> Also, you guys have no idea about the hard time I have with recording these videos. When it to comes to understanding englis, it is like listening to my own language. When it comes to writing, I struggle and need to constantly check for spelling and my grammar is "meh". But actual speaking is a whole another world. The only time I'm speaking english is when I record this videos. So it takes a lot of repeating of the same sentences until I got them, and even then I still pronounce something wrong that I notice while editing.
> That is actually the main reason why my videos are really short with only most important info. :'D


You sound great!  Very easy to understand and helpful info.  I'm going to watch your video about making an enclosure out of jewel cases. What a great idea. Nice work and thank you for sharing. I'm such a newbie and it's great to have tutorials.


----------



## petkokc (Jul 3, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> You sound great!  Very easy to understand and helpful info.  I'm going to watch your video about making an enclosure out of jewel cases. What a great idea. Nice work and thank you for sharing. I'm such a newbie and it's great to have tutorials.


Thanks! But do you mean CD case? I didn't make any out of jewel case


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 3, 2016)

petkokc said:


> Thanks! But do you mean CD case? I didn't make any out of jewel case


Yes that is what a meant!  Another term for the same thing.  It's fun to use the dremel tool also.


----------



## louise f (Jul 3, 2016)

petkokc said:


> Ah the accent! If I could only get rid of it xD
> Also, you guys have no idea about the hard time I have with recording these videos. When it to comes to understanding englis, it is like listening to my own language. When it comes to writing, I struggle and need to constantly check for spelling and my grammar is "meh". But actual speaking is a whole another world. The only time I'm speaking english is when I record this videos. So it takes a lot of repeating of the same sentences until I got them, and even then I still pronounce something wrong that I notice while editing.
> That is actually the main reason why my videos are really short with only most important info. :'D



Haha, this is too funny. You my friend are not the only one. I only speak English too when making vids.  And i really make mistakes too when i am making vids, hell that`s why i made the lulus wacky moments vid  hehe. If you noticed, my vids are not that long either. And google translate is my best friend sometimes 

But i dont see it as a problem, i just think it is to damn funny.


----------



## petkokc (Jul 3, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Another term for the same thing.


Didn't know that.  You managed to build it? 

@louise f At least we have room for improvement, I'm trying to get my girlfriend to have a "english speaking days", but she keeps refusing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 3, 2016)

petkokc said:


> Didn't know that.  You managed to build it?
> 
> @louise f At least we have room for improvement, I'm trying to get my girlfriend to have a "english speaking days", but she keeps refusing


That we do, my English sounds really bad IMO.  Hey try start speaking English to her all the time, then she will learn it fast


----------



## petkokc (Jul 3, 2016)

Not that she doesn't know it, she is just not comfortable speaking it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 3, 2016)

petkokc said:


> Didn't know that.  You managed to build it?
> 
> @louise f At least we have room for improvement, I'm trying to get my girlfriend to have a "english speaking days", but she keeps refusing


No, didn't manage to build it.  I'm hunting around for enough of the old cd cases to try it.  I do like my Dremel tool though and like to have excuses to use it.  I'm realizing that my hobby of DIY projects can now easily intersect with my new T hobby, and this could get interesting!  I also watched your video on making a glass enclosure and those are awesome.  Have you designed one of your own with fiberglass?  I'm thinking of doing something with fiberglass.  

Also- you guys are doing awesome speaking English.  It's hard to speak another language!  We've had Spanish speaking days around my house and it usually lasts about an hour and then we give up!  Ha.


----------



## petkokc (Jul 3, 2016)

@spidertherapy78 I never used only plexiglass for an enclosure because it is more expensive and harder to cut then glass. But I use it for top lids on my glass enclosures ^^

And regarding languages, it is much easier for non english speaking person to learn english because you are surrounded by it (if you use internet, play games and such).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 3, 2016)

petkokc said:


> And regarding languages, it is much easier for non english speaking person to learn english because you are surrounded by it (if you use internet, play games and such).


Haha, my 14 year old son is the best to English in his class because of playing a lot of Xbox,  he chats with people from US and UK all the time. Heck even his English teacher says that he is better than her to English. So thumbs up for Xbox Hehe. 
Though i would not recommend that machine instead of English lessons. I tell him all the time he will get blind of all that tv and Xbox. Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 3, 2016)

Great video.  Exactly the sort I needed as Im close to getting a terrestrial.  im looking for a broke down Biocube. that would make a sweet little tank I think.  and the cross ventalation I didnt know that before. Ive seen holes in the side of tanks but I didnt know there was a reason for it I  just thought because it was easier then in the lid or something.    IM exited for my Sloing.  ( I dont know I havent actually seen it but the lady said it was really small.  Like  big orb weaver small.  Where is it or how big would it be to not be clasified as a sling anymore ?


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 3, 2016)

thats a cool cd enclosure.  I was concearned about my baby spider escaping


----------



## petkokc (Jul 4, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Where is it or how big would it be to not be clasified as a sling anymore ?


There is no hard rule because you see a big size difference between species. Usually you call it sling until you find out what sex it is.


----------

